# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  How often do you normally leave your home?

## haunted lyrics

Everyday, or nearly everyday                                                                                                     Two or three times a week 
Once a week                              
Once every two weeks                              
Once a month or less often

----------


## Equinox

I'm not sure that I have agoraphobia, but I haven't been leaving the house much lately, perhaps once every few days, sometimes less.

----------


## L

I don't have agoraphobia, I leave the house next to everyday

----------


## claire74

I was agoraphobic when younger for a year, had to finish the last six months of my college course at home as couldnt leave the house, only time I did was to go to the dr's a few times over that year, things got pretty bad when I couldnt leave my room.

----------


## Purgatory

Hi I do have agoraphobia and I leave the house maybe twice a week but when I was really bad a few years ago it was about 4-6 weeks I would stay in the house.. 
I would look for excuses not to leave, like is a amberlance went past my house I would use that as a bad omen or is my daughter started to cry when we were about to leave the house I would just lose all interest in trying to leave.

But it has slowly got better and sometimes I can enjoy a break from agoraphobia and have a week were I can go out most days, But sadly I will relapse and end up stuck in the cycle of not wanting to leave the house.

----------


## WintersTale

Every day. I have no problems leaving my home anymore.

----------


## Otherside

When I have to. And I mean, only when I really have to, and there is no other choice. I don't really go out simply for the hell of it, to socialize, or just for a walk, I don't really go shopping much unless I have to, I don't go out and visit people.

I don't think I'm agraphobic, I leave the house quite often. I just don't like to, and wish I didn't have to. If I won the lottery, I probably would just stay at home all day, because I'd never have to worry about anything much again.

----------


## TetraStylis

> When I have to. And I mean, only when I really have to, and there is no other choice. I don't really go out simply for the hell of it, to socialize, or just for a walk, I don't really go shopping much unless I have to, I don't go out and visit people.
> 
> I don't think I'm agraphobic, I leave the house quite often. I just don't like to, and wish I didn't have to. If I won the lottery, I probably would just stay at home all day, because I'd never have to worry about anything much again.



Ditto this. Sorry (if you like) for being a lazy bint and adopting your post words to express my own thoughts, but this is the way of me too.

----------


## James

I believe I'm agoraphobic. I leave my apartment maybe once or twice a week. I plan my trips out for after dark, usually late at night or very early in the morning, when there aren't many other people out. I never, ever go out for anything unless I absolutely have to. I don't go to the grocery store until there's absolutely nothing left to eat in the house and I'm starving.

----------


## Otherside

> Ditto this. Sorry (if you like) for being a lazy bint and adopting your post words to express my own thoughts, but this is the way of me too.



Don't worry about it. I do that a lot as well. Quote what you like from me.  ::):

----------


## TetraStylis

> Don't worry about it. I do that a lot as well. Quote what you like from me.



Thankyou  ::

----------


## Bethie

Once maybe twice a week.  I would go out more but I don't drive and can't walk far so I need someone with me.

----------

